# Couple of hatchling Grass snakes *Pic Heavy*



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

I found these two today cause I was busy Sunday- Tuesday so I had no time for the survey, so lucky that we got the first grass snakes of the year:mf_dribble:


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

stunning, nice to see our natives r going well :2thumb:


----------



## purplepiepete (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

tomboa01 said:


> stunning, nice to see our natives r going well :2thumb:


Yeah its nice to see them, havent held a snake in agess. Juvies are cute but I need to get my hands on an adult this year:Na_Na_Na_Na:



purplepiepete said:


> Thanks for sharing.


No worries, glad you enjoyed: victory:


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

They are so cut. Wuld love to see one!


----------

